

Show HN: GoPexo, a next generation vacation planner for group travel - importMe
http://gopexo.herokuapp.com

======
importMe
We are building a collaborative trip planner for friends and family. The
service will help you collaborate on your itinerary, organize your budgets,
and figure out cost-sharing.

This is our landing page, please check it out and tell us what you think!

